# Tous les Larousse à 0,79 chacun !



## Boumy (28 Décembre 2010)

J'ai crû à une erreur mais j'ai bien acheté plusieurs dictionnaires de langue (GB DE IT CN et Arabe) pour 0,79 chaque. Ces dictionnaires contiennent dans les 100.000 mots pour les langues européennes et ne demande pas de connexion Internet (sauf pour l'audio de la pronciation). J'ai le souvenir que ces app coûtaient bien plus chères ou bien n'existaient pas  il y a peu de temps car j'ai acheté un ultralingua italien pour plus ou moins 15 et pour l'anglais j'avais préférer attendre. Je suis sur le store belge. Si ces prix existent aussi sur le store français, je pense que cela mérite une petite news


----------

